# Battle Missions Miniatures-BoW video review of book on page 5



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

*40K RUMORS: Battle Missions Minis Tidbits*

View attachment 5236


tidbits via Scryer in the Darkness:

So here are a few tidbits on some of the new plastic kits due out in March to accompany the Battle Missions book.

*Venerable Dreadnought*
-It comes with an Assault Cannon, Plasma Cannon and Twin Linked Lascannons for the right arm. The left arm is a Close Combat Weapon with options for Storm Bolter and Flamer. Does not come with a right arm Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon, and so is not a combined Furioso kit. There are plenty of other decorative options including multiple head options.

-It's got the sunken helmed head front -- like the grey knight models -- the "chin hider" -- with, I believe a couple of different head variants. FW ones are better IMO. This one is pretty much the standard plastic dread kit, with some engravings, purity seals, notice boards and the like on each front side piece and "shins". Tarted up standard kit is all to be honest IMO. Disclaimer: I've only seen the one build, there might be some more variation available, but nothing too OTT or jaw dropping methinks.

*Chimera*
- Has now been removed from GW site.
- GW Customer Service is saying the following apparently: Has the new design side sponsons (of course), a new turret more in line with the new Hellhound and comes with options for both Heavy Bolter and Multi-laser. It also comes with hull Heavy Bolter and Heavy Flamer and these are the plug in variety used on the Hellhound and Leman Russ. The turret ring is different so FW turrets will have to be adapted to fit the new kit. The rest of the kit, including the lasgun ports has remained unchanged. The kit comes with searchlight and smoke launchers, but no accessory sprue.

*Basilisk*
- Has now been removed from GW site (except North America currently).
- A member of the Imperial Guard Message Board says his local hobby store got in the new Basilisk kit the other day, and that all it builds is the Basilisk. I suspect he may have simply seen repackaged box art of the old kit, though he claims that the pics on the back "shows off the bits, which are based on the new style of tank chassis for the Guard.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I was worried that the Basilisk kit would only come with the parts to make the one variant. Looks like I'm going to have to buy FW to get the Medusa I need for my urban IG list.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you could just use the iron clads right combat arm if you want to build a furioso dread


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> you could just use the iron clads right combat arm if you want to build a furioso dread


or just use an ironclad...fullstop

rather disappointed about there being no new hydra or basic leman russ, this would of been a good excuse to release them, plus I can't finish my armoured company until they do as I despise the turret on the old russ tank (why do you want a turret where you can't reload the gun?).

I don't really want to pay FW prices when I have no money.


----------



## Brt. Maximilian (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, that with the Basilisk makes me very unhappy! Bad GW :nono: On the other side, we little customers can`t do anything to change this. :no:


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

what are the models for the other armies going to be? i heard there was going to be several for each army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I had a feeling this would happen when the hell hound came out, the basilisk was quite good value for money, you got most of the chimera, tracks, wheels, accessory sprue and a cadian heavy weapon crew and the basilisk parts.

if the chimera and the basilisk dont have the accessory sprue any more that will mean only the leman russ will include it (until they revamp it) so i think it wont be long before the sprue is direct only.

and by the looks of it the new kits are the same price as the old kits but you get at least £8 less product in the box, maybe GW could look at including a free punch in the nuts in every box.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> maybe GW could look at including a free punch in the nuts in every box.


 LMFAO:laugh:. More news on what the outher armys are getting will be released soon when it comes out you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> and by the looks of it the new kits are the same price as the old kits but you get at least £8 less product in the box, maybe GW could look at including a free punch in the nuts in every box.


Lol.That's going in my sig.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> maybe GW could look at including a free punch in the nuts in every box.


nah, they would still charge £10 for it, and strange people would still buy it and claim it as a good deal.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone know if there will be anything for =][=, GK or SoB in the battle missions release? Ive heard nothing about them.

Is it only SM, Ork and IG that gets new stuff? I think I heard CSM or Chaos Daemons might get new plaguebearers in plastic or some such.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

As far as I'm aware it's only SM, Orks and IG that are getting models. I don't even think Chaos get anything.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the IG are getting a new chimera, which the daemonhunters can use. That's about as close as you can get I'm afraid.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

For the Emperor! A new Venerable Dreadnought?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

im not going to be to happy not to have anything for chaos, but what can you do, but on the plus side i can just use the plastic ven dread for a chaos conversion, hopefully we'll get some pics of the new stuff soon


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

i would love to see a plastic chaos dread, but alas very few people use them, i personally like the randomness of a chaos dread! its why i play chaos but i guess seeing how they dont sell very many GW cant justify a revamp in plastic


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Heard today there will be 3 missions for the Inquisition or =][= specific in some way, the way they are written might be a good indicator to see what might come in the future.
Then again by the time we have the book in our hands we might allready know if/when we might see some new SoB/GK this year.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for chaos dreads, i like perverting the loyalist ones. I had to have a fw world eaters dread though. More dread options sound good now we have a std, ironclad and a venerable all in plastic. Sounds good to me. Surprised that the replacement std leman russ has not appeared yet. On the other hand i use chimera chassis with fw leman russ turrets for my mbt's without sponsons. So i am effectively getting a new Leman russ with this release. Cool


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes most outher armys will be getting new stuff (I.E) Chaos ect. There will be more info on that when i see something i'll be posting it here.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> nah, they would still charge £10 for it, and strange people would still buy it and claim it as a good deal.


And other people would complain about how they were being punched in the balls every day, and tell everyone just how much a punch in the balls hurts, and why the people punching them in the balls are evil bastards, _but still go back day after day to get punched in the balls again._


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> And other people would complain about how they were being punched in the balls every day, and tell everyone just how much a punch in the balls hurts, and why the people punching them in the balls are evil bastards, _but still go back day after day to get punched in the balls again._


LOL its funny because its true! ,+rep

Maybe GW could use it as a slogan "Games Workshop, Punching you in the balls for over 30 years"


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I dunno, I personally didn't see any ball-jabbing behavior from GW until a bit after 4th edition was released, what with them ruining certain Codecies, jacking up prices and other stuff that we appreciate oh-so much.

Anywho, back on topic - I wonder when we'll start hearing about some of the specific missions inside the book? And I wonder when in March exactly it'll become available?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I dunno, I personally didn't see any ball-jabbing behavior from GW until a bit after 4th edition was released, what with them ruining certain Codecies, jacking up prices and other stuff that we appreciate oh-so much.
> 
> Anywho, back on topic - I wonder when we'll start hearing about some of the specific missions inside the book? And I wonder when in March exactly it'll become available?


Katie your only 21 ,you missed out on the great ball buster summer of 81 and the massive nut punt of 85.

Any who, GW are been very tight lipped at the moment, the beast men details were released late to indies and the codes for march are released but without names, normally we would have 3 months notice as suppliers.i expect now febs releases are out of the way they will start leaking stuff, no doubt the next white dwarf will have an extra mission to whet your appetites.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

personally i don't see it as ball punching. maybe more towards the Tea bagging area. like "GW tea bagging your bank manager since 1996!" or "GW, same as that annoying 9 year old kid on halo that keeps destroying your soul every 30 seconds"

I remember the days where 10 marines was £10! a new Necron model would be nice for Battlemissions.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The lack of chaos models makes me cry! :{


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> The lack of chaos models makes me cry! :{


Same....:cray:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You actually have a lot of models, it's only certain wargear loadouts you don't have models for (as recently seen in bitsnkits' thread). Your problem (and you can join the club with everyone else who isn't Marines) is that a lot of your models are metal and/or old.

As in, 2nd Edition Old. Somehow, 3 Editions later, I would assume that there would be some kind of concerted effort to update certain models. Like "If it's more than 2 editions old then it should be seriously considered to be replaced".

ON topic, I think that it's only going to be a select few armies that get a couple of new models each. I'd like to see every army get 1 thing new, but they're never going to do that. It'll be interesting to see how many of the missions are deliberately unbalanced though, and only supposed to be played for fun.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

subtlejoe said:


> I remember the days where 10 marines was £10! a new Necron model would be nice for Battlemissions.


oh those were the days, when I got money off my nan and my mom and was able to buy a tactical squad every week if I wanted.

now that they cost almost as much as may age though I haven't brought a tactical squad in more years that I can remember, I think I stopped when they became £15.

quite an increase though, 100% increase in a few short years


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Anywho, back on topic - I wonder when we'll start hearing about some of the specific missions inside the book? And I wonder when in March exactly it'll become available?


Im guessing this:
_Rumours starts to pop next week. _
The "store copies" are probably on the way this or the next week. Im guessing this one. Thus store managers will want to hold on the Hype till after this weekend, to not interfere with the Beastmen release. Next week regulars who are totally uninterested in Beastmen might start to get sneek peeks, and the week after that its gonna boom 

_The Book is released 6th of March. _
All new Armylists/Codices have been intended to be released the first Saturday each month so far (the Tyranids were postponed thanks to printing fuckups) during the year. This has generally been a theme since a very long time. The Blood Angels are set for the 3d April. Its gonna be tight to squeeze it in later in the month:wink:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

By "Few short years" you actually mean about a decade ago. Inflation is what, 6% on average? So even if GW weren't actually raising their prices, it'd be £16 per box now. £4 above inflation over 10 years isn't too bad in my opinion. I would like to have seen them stick at £18 though. Yay for more wandering off topic.


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

according to my local gw and pg 17 of the newest WD here is AUS on the 13th and 14th or March a Battle Missions event will be taking place in all GW's from what i was told the store will be lending armies out and kill teams (which apparently are revamped and reruled in the new missions book) and let people experience the Battle Missions prior to purchasing it. Doesnt sound bad ive already signed up, but as to when we can expect new models it cant be too long before the pre orders go up, i just pray to the unholy gods that there is some Chaos love, or at least those Space Marine 3 UP statues ive heard may be released as a new terrain kit!!!!


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

god I really hope that they make the new Basilisk kit have some artillery variants. I don't want to have to get all of my artillery from forgeworld.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I'm glad that the chimera and basilisk are at least confirmed but unless theres more variants then I'll be upset. I was also hoping by some miracle that a plastic hydra comes out, oh one can dream. Still it'll be great to play my usual opponent for things other than kill points.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

*Battle Missions Minituresw*

I was in my local Games Workshop last night, and I mentioned to the manager that I was thinking of going for Orks as my second army. Well he told me to nudge the mouse on the store computer and what I saw pretty much settled it for me. Brand new plastic Killa kans, not only did they look great, but you get three in one box. They're due out midway through March with battlemissions.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Look Blackadder kicks the cat, the cat attacks the mouse, the mouse bites Baldrick!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

They were announced on the GW website today as well , they look epic.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

yes received email from GW today on Advanced order for Battle Missions, the new SM Venerable Dreadnought is a classic GW set...no primary weapon...a MM on a Dreadnought is useful but you only can get it in AOBR, Ebay or FW basically for the MM, the old Dreadnought didn't have it so you would think putting it with the new model would be a good plan...nope...so unless you scourge Ebay or FW you may have to buy AOBR for your MM Dread or convert the MM from the lovely Plasma Cannon they have given us.

and no option for a DCCW on either side just default CCW and 'ornate power fist'

otherwise a nice looking kit compared to the old metal Ven. Dread.

cheers


WKG


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

like the look of the def dread and the Kans, may have to pick up a box of kans (and 27 quid isnt that bad for gw, just for a change)for my daughters growing ork horde, she must have about 1500 points so far, and shes only 4............lol


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

fynn said:


> like the look of the def dread and the Kans, may have to pick up a box of kans (and 27 quid isnt that bad for gw, just for a change)for my daughters growing ork horde, she must have about 1500 points so far, and shes only 4............lol


I gotta know... has she ever done orky dress up with barbie clothes or something? Would be a hoot seeing the warboss chillin with his boyz at the barbie dream resort or whatever they call it now.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

techwitch said:


> I gotta know... has she ever done orky dress up with barbie clothes or something? Would be a hoot seeing the warboss chillin with his boyz at the barbie dream resort or whatever they call it now.


nah, she hasnt done that, but she has done the ork wargh on her thomas train set, thomas and his poor little friends didnt know what hit em..........lol, then moved on to loot the her toy farm


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

fynn said:


> nah, she hasnt done that, but she has done the ork wargh on her thomas train set, thomas and his poor little friends didnt know what hit em..........lol, then moved on to loot the her toy farm


......So thomas is now a heavily armed killing machine???:grin:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, and she uses scoop and rolly from bob the builder as her mega battle wagons.
i'll have to try and get some pics next time her orcs attack thomas and co


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> _The Book is released 6th of March. _


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1490603&prodId=prod630003a

[Duke Nukem voice mode activated]Damn Im good[/end]


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Didnt see this in the thread so I figured you might wanna take a look.
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4381849#post4381849

Okay guys, got the Battle Missions book in my hand ! It was the French version, please forgive my bad English.

30 missions, 3 for each faction (IG, SM, CSM, Daemons, Tyranids, Eldars, Dark Eldars, Necrons, Orks, Tau). No Inquisition, no specific SM chapters.

You choose your battle missions by :
- throwing 1d6. The winner get to use one random mission from the 3 of his faction ;
- randomly (using 1d66)
- super randomly. Throw 1d6 on a table, giving you 3 choices (standard rulebook, first method, random method).

The missions are very different, using lots of deployments variants and one or two specific (simple) rules. Each faction gets 8 pages : 2 of fluff, and 2 for each mission.

In the end, there are 3 special missions :
- Commandos : 200pts, special FOC (0-1 Elite, 0-1 Fast Attack, 0-2 Troops) ;
- 3 Baneblades against whoever feels suicidary enough ;
- QG duel, without using named characters.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Great, love the idea of commandos
Snikrot and the redskulls against, well, I have no idea.

Secondly, I love the new Killa Kanz. Finally! Plastic and good-looking dreads that are definitely going into my Evil Sunz.
Wish there were some Necrons though...

Midnight


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Great, love the idea of commandos
> Snikrot and the redskulls against, well, I have no idea.
> 
> Secondly, I love the new Killa Kanz. Finally! Plastic and good-looking dreads that are definitely going into my Evil Sunz.
> ...


haha, just be happy you got the orc stuff -- necrons would be a miracle

and besides, SM really needed some more stuff, i mean, they are underappreciated


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I sense much sarcasm in you


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

im still very interested to hear about the new scenery kit that was rumoured not much has been discussed in that regard.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The boys over at Beasts of War have released a videoreview of the Battlemissions book.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

did he just say Vostroyans are awesome?.........what moron would admit that, a guard unit nobody wanted to replace a guard unit everyone wanted


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know I kind of like the Vostroyans myself. The only things that stop me from collecting them are the fact that a) they're metal and therefore cost an arm and a leg as well as being repetitive across an army, and b) because the range is incomplete (there's weapons missing like autocannons and meltaguns). If they were to release multipart plastic kits with all the weapon options available in the codex, I'd start collecting them tomorrow.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

What i found really funny is when i pressed play on the BOW video, you tube pop up add for a singles website came up at the bottom,almost fell off my chair, two chubby wargamers talking about a 40k supplement for 13 mins totally un aware that you tube are hawking add space for lonely hearts sites.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Supposed the guy running my FLGS has a preview vendor copy or is getting one before release and plans to use it for a league we are running... I'll try to get some details when I can.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> I don't know I kind of like the Vostroyans myself. The only things that stop me from collecting them are the fact that a) they're metal and therefore cost an arm and a leg as well as being repetitive across an army, and b) because the range is incomplete (there's weapons missing like autocannons and meltaguns). If they were to release multipart plastic kits with all the weapon options available in the codex, I'd start collecting them tomorrow.


Agreed. I first saw the Vostroyans about 8 months before release at GW HQ and loved them then and love them now. The problem with them is simply that they are metal. 
However good set of guard models is people will not buy them if the full set of equipment is unavailable. Converting an army consisting of so many models is off-putting to all but the most hardcore of converters.

Forgeworlds models are far more expensive but I would rather collect an all resin army than an all metal army with intensive converting work required. How many Gaunts Ghosts fans would have started a Tanith army if GW had released a Missile launcher (tread-fether) team and a melta-gun?

Games- Workshop have been extremely smart in the way they have set up the guard kits. To make a entirely new plastic guard army they really only need to release three kits.

1. Guardsman Infantry Squad

2. Guardsman heavy weapon squad (smart move making the actual weapons sprue seperate GW)

3. Guardsman Command Squad. Squeeze a couple of tank commander torsos in there.


I'm suprised GW haven't done this yet. Three boxes which would generate a huge boost for the guard codex (maybe they'll do it half-way through the guard book's lifespan) and a lot of revenue.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> I'm suprised GW haven't done this yet. Three boxes which would generate a huge boost for the guard codex (maybe they'll do it half-way through the guard book's lifespan) and a lot of revenue.


"Yet" is the key word in your sentence, GW have a tried and tested(and bloody frustrating) method of drip feeding releases, its quite possible they have plans for a third plastic guard set, after all they have been very happy to release different armies in metal in the past and the trinity of plastic kits you mention is all they would need. But the problem is they would still be just guard and how many guard players would ditch cadians or catachans for several hundred more pounds of models that do nothing more than the armies they already have? 
so it will always boil down to money, All to often when visiting forums like this you see people baying for GW blood for stuff thats not available, and thats understandable, all to often you will hear people shouting about not having a dark eldar codex or Witch hunters codex blah blah and then in another thread they complain about not having enough money to buy a drop pod for there assault on black reach marines.

For me the way forward is to do exactly the same to guard as they have with space marines, make future guard regiments have something that sets them apart from Cadians (imagine cadians are the ultramarines of the guard world) and i think we are seeing the begining of this with the forge world elisains and dkok, forge world do great models but i think they are also a test bed for the future of GW, think about how much of what forgeworld did in the past is now standard in 40k?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Got my hands on this book yesterday and played a mission. Mostly, I looked at the guard missions, with one interesting one where you drop paper blast makers which land randomly and cause large blasts. 

This is a good book but with some real problems. Like, why would anyone want to play a mission where Orcs can waagh the whole time (Grazskull is unkillable)? I think the way this book is set up it is more novelty and less usefull, unless you play to tweak each mission so that it is not so greatly skewed in one armies favor or the other. But then again, you can just do that on your own with some paper and pencil.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Arcane said:


> This is a good book but with some real problems. Like, why would anyone want to play a mission where Orcs can waagh the whole time (Grazskull is unkillable)? I think the way this book is set up it is more novelty and less usefull, unless you play to tweak each mission so that it is not so greatly skewed in one armies favor or the other. But then again, you can just do that on your own with some paper and pencil.


This is mitigated by the fact that if the Ork player does this, he gets no cover saves of ANY KIND. Bearing in mind how much almost every Ork army out there relies on either a KFF, Smoke Clouds or simply screening units, this is actually very risky for them.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think this book is geared towards narrative gaming,rather thanbeing 100% balanced.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I'm excited for Battle Missions, pre-ordered and waiting. I also got my copy of white dwarf and the battle report is good. Side note, anyone noticed the chimera's price at the bottom of page 119?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> I think this book is geared towards narrative gaming,rather than being 100% balanced.


you mean its designed for fun basically?

these are gonna be a difficult concepts for 40k players to come to terms with, these "fun" and "narrative" concepts are strange grounds rarely walked, only uttered by hushed lips, and denied by the council of cheese.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> you mean its designed for fun basically?
> 
> these are gonna be a difficult concepts for 40k players to come to terms with, these "fun" and "narrative" concepts are strange grounds rarely walked, only uttered by hushed lips, and denied by the council of cheese.


Thou shall be siged, for thine brilliance and speeketh thy truth.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I think narrative gaming is great. However, having first hand experience with the book and actually looking through it all myself, it's just my opinion that it's really not that interesting. There's nothing in there that a narrative player couldn't just write up themselves for a campaign. It's kind of like those pre-built dungeons you can get for DnD. At first they seem very cool, but when you look at it, you realize you could have done it all yourself and usually end up changing a bunch of things anyways. 

On the topic of fairness, it's not even like I am saying this should be viewed in a competitive circumstance. To me it's just not very fun when things are very off balance. Perhaps for a special mission like you are assaulting the enemies primary base, but this book doesn't seem to make sense for most head to head clashes that most battles represent. 

Don't let that dissuade you from buying it if you are interested, it's a very nice book, lots of great pictures and some good ideas. GW makes quality stuff, even though sometimes I disagree with their aim or intent.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Having looked through the book at my FLGS I have to say, some of the missions are great - though I'm really dissapointed with the ones available for the armies I play specifically.

I think that you will need to pick & choose missions rather than limiting yourself to the ones specified for your armies. For example (turf this if it's breaching rules, not certain) there is a mission for the Chaos Marines in which any unit without the Fearless USR gains prefered enemy & stubborn... Hey wait a minute! 90% of chaos troops are fearless - you're telling me my 25 point noise boys are now a detriment when compared with chaos marines? Ouch.

Many of the missions just use the current deployment rules (specifying a spearhead deployment for example) but give objectives in very specfic spots & allow one player to be all but guaranteed first turn (many missions are deployed Army X deploys first and then Army Y gets first turn on a 2+)

I have played one mission from the book - a space marine mission called "all around defence" or something like that. It was my opponent's first game against my DE & well, he didn't enjoy it at all (new mission type against an army he'd never played... wasn't exactly fun for him) but having said that, he always kind of has shit luck against me & usually gets pretty frustrated (you know those games where it becomes a contest to see who can roll 1 fewer 1 than the other guy?)

Anyways, I know I'll be picking the book up it certainly seems like a lot better product than planet strike or cityfight, etc. While some of the missions seem to be just updates of the ones provided in the 4th ed rule book and others seem to be just a normal game with one or two small special rules (chaos one mentioned above for example) I believe they only account for about 1/3 of the missions & the remainding 2/3 add a lot of fun (most of us are tired of dawn of war, annihilation...)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Arcane said:


> There's nothing in there that a narrative player couldn't just write up themselves for a campaign.
> 
> you realize you could have done it all yourself and usually end up changing a bunch of things anyways.


heh, thats what I said when I first heard about the book coming out, and I got slammed into the ground for it mercilessly.


----------

